# True light



## nayef (Oct 20, 2013)

Greeting my Brothers My name is Nayef it is a great honor to be among you ...

First of all it is a big honor to be among you
To be a Mason is to be on the way of the truth
Going through the light of true knowledge 
Embrace the light feel it touching your face and skin , enjoy its warmth , slowly open your eyes and you will see .... And what you'll see will change your life for ever ... 
You'll be a lucky ...

Your soul is universal and your body is earthly
Your soul seeks its creator
Seeks the true light the creator of all things

In order to get there you need to parallel tow columns 
1. Is the wisdom 
2. Is the making 

The great creator has his independent wisdom that stands alone with no depend 
His great power moved by his great wisdom
And Harmony comes as a consequence of that great wisdom moving that great power 
Hence comes Harmony that shows beauty              
Elegancy ... 

But you should know the black in order to know the wight .... You may have to go through the dark in order to reach the light ...

You should base your stands on  wright and courage , good deeds and please think out of the box ...  



My Freemasonry HD


----------



## hritani (Oct 20, 2013)

How should I embrace the dark to reach the light? I really don't get it! What should I do?!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## appzdude (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm not sure I agree with embracing the dark. The true light in masonry teaches us the Way, the Truth, and the Life by which we can come to the Supreme Architect of the Universe.

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## BryanMaloney (Oct 20, 2013)

One interpretation: A physician must understand disease in order to fully understand health. That does not mean he must "embrace" disease. Ignorance is not the same as wisdom.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 20, 2013)

Welcome to the Community here!


----------

